# Banding my baby goat



## teddydarlene (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, I am very new here and new with goats. We just brought our Mama goat home that we adopted and her two twin babies. The babies are about a month old and the little male has not been banded as yet. I am prepared to that, but the book I have says I need to give a tetanus shot and aspirin to him before I band him. I'd appreciate advise from others out there that know far more than I do on this subject. I just want to make sure I am not going to hurt him. Thank you.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have not had to band yet. But I think many (minis are a little earlier) wait until 6-9 wks- I'm sure they'll chime in. I have also heard some baby aspirin and tetanus, again the other will chime in soon. There are videos out there if you need to take a peak on procedure.


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting question!! Thanks because I am going to be having this issue soon possibly with the does that I have that will be kidding. We band our bottle calves at around 8 weeks of age, so I will be waiting to hear responses to this so I know what to expect. What is the aspirin for? We give tetanus shots to all our calves when we band as well.


----------



## CGuin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Banding*

I have been raising Boer's for 5 years now and yes we band at 4 weeks and give the tetnus when we do it. I have never given an asprin. They will lay around for about 12 hours so I do it in the afternoon so that everyone is laying around in the barn and they do not feel they have to get up and walk. By morning time they are up and going. Good luck


----------



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

Depending how big you want the animal to get, we banded our pygmies and boers around 4 months just to make sure eveything was all there. He will act rather strange for the first day or so but this is normal.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I band at 7 to 8 weeks old. 
I would recommend giving his first CDT shot now. Then wait the 3 weeks and give the second to seal his immunity. You can band him on the 2nd day after his second shot. This gives better protection then doing an anti-toxin and then giving regular shots. I do 3 baby vaccines, at 3,6, and 12 weeks for those that are destined to be banded.

The day of, I don't give any aspirin. I spray the area well with Iodine and apply the band. Most give me a dirty look and run right off to play. Very occasionally, I get one who is a baby about it. That one would get a light dose of Benamine to take off the edge. If I used aspirin, then the wouldn't be able to get the better pain killer that they need. If they do act in pain, make sure that you haven't caught a teat in the band or have it too high or low. It's really rare they even notice it that much, other then being a little sore after a few hours.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You don't mention what breed. Bear in mind if it is a mini breed they can be fertile VERY early.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This^^ is true. Dwarf breeds mature earlier. Mine are Alpines and Saanens. Boers and Nubians seem to mature later. I couldn't get a band on my boys at 4 months.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It may sound cold but I dont do anything for ours. They lay around for a little while, checking out the job with some annyoyance but otherwise are fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

always give tetanus antitoxin before disbudding or banding..on your buck..depending on what his life job will be...if he will be freezer meat ( sorry) then band early...if you want to keep him as a pet then wait as long as you can to allow growth of his ureter. This needs to have good growth to prevent urinary calculi along with other urinary problems...we raise full size goats and a wethered pet is never done before four months..later if we can keep him from the girls.. do keep in mind how ever it is harder to do when they are bigger. Spray band area with iodine slip the band on be sure not to catch the teats or your finger and slowing let it go..understand they will act like you are killing them for a while..will go lay to themselves for a bit...and baby aspirin or banemine is a good idea to help with discomfort


----------

